# Viking SE Alloys fit Suzuki King Quad?



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm selling my OE Viking SE alloy wheels with Bighorns on 'em to a friend. He wants to put them on his 11 King Quad 500. I know he'll need different lug nuts, but I just want to make sure before I yard them off my Viking that they'll fit his machine..

Anyone ever switch from a Viking or Grizzly to a King Quad?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The KQ should have a 4/110 pattern.... And the viking does, according to the info I found... 

SO provided the offset works, then yeah they should fit.


----------



## mjn (Feb 20, 2012)

The offset is pretty close. Factory Suzuki is 5+2 (on the rear I think.. front is narrower)
The Viking is 4+2 front and 4+3 rear...


----------

